# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Linux dhe Windows

## jonivlore

Pershendetje
Mund te kem dy siteme windows dhe linux ne te njeten kohe? 
Nese eshte e mundur te me tregoni nje version te mire te linux.

----------


## don lico

Per te pasur dy sisteme ose edhe me shume mundesh deri ne 4 jam shume i sigurte ca thone edhe me shume. 

Mjafton te perdoresh PQmagic dhe behet hardisku me 4 particione primare ku ne secilin vendos nga nje sistem.

Per linux ka shume lloje por kam degjuar qe mandriva perdoret me shume

----------


## LOGIC

per linux, do te propozoja ubuntu ose linuxMINT per nje fillestar:
http://www.ubuntu.com/
http://www.linuxmint.com/

shiko ne google se si behet nje dual boot, por eshte edhe nje mundesi shum e mir e perdorimit te linux nga virtualbox:

http://www.virtualbox.org/

ja ketu ke nje mesim ne gjuhen shqip si mund te rregullosh nje windows ne linux per nga virtual box
http://albanianwizard.org/windows-ne...he-suporti-3d/

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

nji pyetje ne lidhje me temen?
A eshte e mundur te vihen  dy OS  (linux dhe win) ne te njejtin particion?

----------


## don lico

> nji pyetje ne lidhje me temen?
> A eshte e mundur te vihen  dy OS  (linux dhe win) ne te njejtin particion?


Kjo realizohet me nje virtual machine, linuxi punon brenda windowsit per hesap te tij, qe te krijosh nje ide me te qarte eshte sic punon CMD brenda Windowsit.

----------


## jonivlore

Vellezer shume faleminderit per pergjigjet e dhena deri tani ne forum do te mundohem nje here me keto qe me keni thene. Do te shofe edhe manualin mire dhe do te shkruaji serisht nese me duhet ndihme.
Faleminderit

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Kjo realizohet me nje virtual machine, linuxi punon brenda windowsit per hesap te tij, qe te krijosh nje ide me te qarte eshte sic punon CMD brenda Windowsit.


E kisha fjalen per rastin e instalimit te OS qe nuk ka lidhje me virtual machine.

----------


## don lico

> E kisha fjalen per rastin e instalimit te OS qe nuk ka lidhje me virtual machine.


E paskam kuptuar gabim, per mendimin tim jo sepse perderisa do ti besh ne nje particion pervec te tjerash i bie te kete konflikt ne system file. Perderisa Windowsi e do NTFS dhe LINUX etx 3, them qe jo, por duke pare shprehjen kurre mos thuaj kurre cfare sben vaki ^_^

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> E paskam kuptuar gabim, per mendimin tim jo sepse perderisa do ti besh ne nje particion pervec te tjerash i bie te kete konflikt ne system file. Perderisa Windowsi e do NTFS dhe LINUX etx 3, them qe jo, por duke pare shprehjen kurre mos thuaj kurre cfare sben vaki ^_^


Un me kshu thoja por , nji shoku im kishte vene unbuntu dhe kur me tha qe i kam te dy ne te njejtin particion , i thash ska mundesi kane file format te ndryshem , dhe kur e pash kompj kishte nje dosje ne C (aty ku ishte edhe windows) me emrin ubuntu dhe ishte 8 gb afersisht.

----------


## Sherri

> Un me kshu thoja por , nji shoku im kishte vene unbuntu dhe kur me tha qe i kam te dy ne te njejtin particion , i thash ska mundesi kane file format te ndryshem , dhe kur e pash kompj kishte nje dosje ne C (aty ku ishte edhe windows) me emrin ubuntu dhe ishte 8 gb afersisht.


Instalohet brenda Windows si aplikacion :

----------


## don lico

Sherri me qe eshte si applikacion i bie qe Ubuntu te kete ndjekur nje llogjike afersisht si Virtual Machine apo ka tjeter  funksionim se nuk e kam pare ndonjehere prandaj po pyes???

----------


## Sherri

> Sherri me qe eshte si applikacion i bie qe Ubuntu te kete ndjekur nje llogjike afersisht si Virtual Machine apo ka tjeter  funksionim se nuk e kam pare ndonjehere prandaj po pyes???


Ubuntu ne kete rast instalohet me ane te Wubi.
Ndryshe nga instalimi me ane te CD, Wubi nuk ndryshon particionet ekzistente dhe as nuk zevendeson 'bootloader'. Mund te c'instalohet kollaj si cdo program tjeter.


Disavantazhet jane:
- Me Wubi nuk eshte e mundur qe kompjuteri te "ibernohet" .

- Wubi e instalon Ubuntu brenda nje file te Windows gje qe sjell leximin/shkrimin e diskut me te ngadalte. Nese particioni i Windows eshte shume i fragmentuar ose kur kryhen shume operacione I/O (psh editimi i videove) atehere performanca degradohet. Gjithsesi performanca eshte me e mire sesa po te jete me ane te Live Cd apo *Virtual Machine*.

- Nqs i ndodhin probleme filesystem te Windows atehere Ubuntu nuk mund te startohet. Duhet riparuar njehere filesystem i Windows me ane te komandes chkdsk /r.

Instalimi eshte njesoj 100% si ai me ane te Cd : procesori, memoria, dhe i gjithe hardware (pervec Hard Disk) xhirojne me shpejtesi te plote dhe te gjithe file jane njesoj si ata tek instalimi normal (me ane te Cd/usb etj).

Avantazhet e Wubi ne krahasim me Live Cd:

- Filesystem i Wubi eshte r/w (ndryshe nga ai i Live Cd).

- Performanca eshte me e mire.

- Nuk eshte nevoja te masterizojme asnje cd pasi Wubi shkarkon dhe perdor file ISO.


*Avantazhet e Wubi ne krahasim me Virtual Machine:

- Ke akses te plote te hardware (ne Wubi eshte e mundur perdorimi i desktop 3D)

- Performanca eshte me e mire (njesoj si shembulli i mesiperm).


Disavantazhet e Wubi ne krahasim me Virtual Machine :

- VM mund te startohet brenda Windows, kurse Wubi kerkon nje restart dhe me pas zgjedh sistemin operativ.


- VM perdor nje "emulator" hardware qe nuk nxjerr probleme me "drivers", Wubi perdor hardware "real", gje qe eshte shume me efikase, por ne disa raste hardware nuk suportohet nga Ubuntu/Linux (ne kete rast nuk eshte problem i Wubi).*

----------


## don lico

Shume faleminderit Sherri ^_^

----------

